
A GNU-Readline-like library for .NET - tonerdo
https://github.com/tsolarin/readline
======
maxaf
Awesome! So we can stop copy-pasting this:
[http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2008/Aug-26.html](http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2008/Aug-26.html)

~~~
j_s
Updated Jan. 2016!

[http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2016/Jan-14.html](http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2016/Jan-14.html)

------
tonerdo
Library author here. I would love if people took it for a spin and gave me
feedback. Also contributions are welcome, I'm currently trying to figure out
ways of testing deeper into the library.

~~~
Spivak
Do you plan to support the equivalent of ~/.inputrc to configure editing
options (specifically vi editing mode)?

[https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Readline-...](https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Readline-
Init-File-Syntax.html#Readline-Init-File-Syntax)

~~~
tonerdo
That's a good one. Although, considering I built the library to allow
developers build their own bash like experiences I think it might be better to
leave it up to them to define their own editing config files

~~~
jonathan_s
Hi, I'm the author of prompt_toolkit. A library that does something similar
for Python. Don't hesitate to copy anything you need. It took me a few
iterations to get the API as I wanted.

One thing I underestimated was the importance of having _all_ readline key
bindings available. People are really sensitive when certain functionality
that they are used to is missing. (And you've no idea how much functionality
there is in readline until you have to implement it.)

~~~
tonerdo
Thanks jonathan, I'll be sure to take a look. Having feature parity with GNU
Readline is something I'm hoping to have in the future, it's a lot of work but
it's open source so Im sure I'm not alone :)

------
youdontknowtho
That's really cool. I was just looking at the ReadLine that the PowerShell
team released the other day.

~~~
nailer
I use psreadline / conemu every day (it's been out quite a while). If you have
GNU ctrl-R, up, escape underscore etc in your fingertips, you want it.

Windows users:

    
    
        Install-Package PSReadLine
    

Then add

    
    
        Import-Module PSReadLine
    

To whatever $profile is.

tonerdo: I don't really know .net very well, how would .net readline compare
to psreadline?

~~~
tonerdo
So PSReadline looks really good and it seems popular too. I haven't used it
yet but I would imagine that because it's a Powershell module it can't be
easily used in other .NET languages like C#, F# or even VB

